# Optimus Prime - Manchester



## Zero (Jul 2, 2008)

Prime was first discovered by Userscott and Stepping lightly whilst on there quest for Manchester's underground crypts and chamber, but surprisingly enough they never really thought twice about the monster tunnel we stood in. It was always just a means to an end.

Running for roughly 1km underneath Manchester and passing straight under Victoria station prime boasts several features from days of old such as old cattle bridges and more importantly a morgue shaft. Ie where the dead cattle were loaded onto the barges after having the meat sold.

The infall is a large weir bringing the water flow down two meters before sending it along the tunnel. The only problem here is there is a large quantity of water and even the slightest bit of rain sends it into overdrive meaning crossing the flow is nigh on impossible.

We had two trips down here but sadly due to severe negligence on my part all pictures from the first trip were lost!, although i have a feeling they might surface in later years when a wayward traveler stumbles across the memory card. 

But the question is now, which one is the winner?. Megatron?, or Optimus Prime?.


----------



## Gibbo (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice pics, especially of the old cattle bridge.


IIRC Scott, Damon, Saul and myself first checked it out last year looking into alternate access to Victoria Undercroft.


----------



## Zero (Jul 2, 2008)

Gibbo said:


> Nice pics, especially of the old cattle bridge.
> 
> 
> IIRC Scott, Damon, Saul and myself first checked it out last year looking into alternate access to Victoria Undercroft.



Oh rly?, i hear otherwise  any pics.


----------



## Gibbo (Jul 2, 2008)

Nah, we never entered the river. Scott and Damon walked along the narrow strip at the side before returning and then entering the arches at Red Bank. I've got a picture of them heading down that way but that's all.

Although I imagine many other leads have been twisted and attributed to others over time. It was actually me who casually remarked about possible access to Cathedral Steps a couple of years ago after a Manchester Meet. I also recently discovered another lead found jointly be me and another has been 'revised' to not include me. Its pathetic when things get really petty.


----------



## krela (Jul 2, 2008)

Gibbo said:


> Its pathetic when things get really petty.



IMO it's pathetic that it matters at all.


----------



## Silverfox (Jul 2, 2008)

F**k me thats a big tunnel. 

Awesome pictures, i'm spechless


----------



## dsankt (Jul 2, 2008)

Man the HDR on that last shot is sick!


----------



## fire*fly (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, it looks massive...nice pictures


----------



## LittleMike (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, awesome job on the HDR. Class!


----------



## Zero (Jul 2, 2008)

Gibbo said:


> I also recently discovered another lead found jointly be me and another has been 'revised' to not include me. Its pathetic when things get really petty.



Do you want a crown on something?, Mabey a name on aboard of honors might do the trick?


----------



## zimbob (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not into Draining-type stuff, but this is an amazing site 

Cracking shots too!

And does it really matter who found it first, when it's this good, as long as it isn't compromised the more the merrier....


----------



## smileysal (Jul 2, 2008)

It does really, if two people have found something, then it's been altered so it look as if only one has found it, that's not really on is it!!! I know if i'd found something new, with another person and it had been altered so it looked like they had found it on their own, I would not be very pleased. (Just my opinion, take it or leave it!!).

Anyway, onto the pics, love the first one, with the cattle bridge over the top, and love the one with the waterfall, like all the others but those two are my favourites.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## zimbob (Jul 2, 2008)

smileysal said:


> It does really, if two people have found something, then it's been altered so it look as if only one has found it, that's not really on is it!!! I know if i'd found something new, with another person and it had been altered so it looked like they had found it on their own, I would not be very pleased. (Just my opinion, take it or leave it!!).
> 
> 
> Sal



Aye, I can imagine that could be a problem for some people, if it happened to me I'd be a bitty nipped, but I'd just be of the opinion that the person who 'claimed' it was obviously lacking something in their life, and not worth losing sleep over 

Anyhoo, this is a cracking place regardless of all that malarkey


----------



## Zero (Jul 2, 2008)

smileysal said:


> It does really, if two people have found something, then it's been altered so it look as if only one has found itl



Well the first time i heard of the irk was in stepping lightlys and Userscotts boatingn expedition report. So they got the credit.

End of cause frankly i dont care, its not important.


----------



## snappel (Jul 2, 2008)

Cathedral Steps was talked about on here back in 2005. Nobody at the time, myself included, did fuck all about it, and back then access would've been perhaps a little easier.

As for the drain, regardless of who discovered it, looks awesome. Great photos too.


----------



## Alias (Jul 2, 2008)

I discovered it three years ago, but took no pictures and told no one about it 

prove me wrong.

anyway nice pics some good HDR


----------



## Ka0s^ (Jul 2, 2008)

Awsome explore, love the massive tunnel  good job


----------



## Zero (Jul 2, 2008)

Alias said:


> anyway nice pics some good HDR



Come now u the hdr king should know its not. or did the ds campain reach you too?.


----------



## krela (Jul 2, 2008)

Not everyone who 'discovers' things talks about it, or posts it up.

It's impossible to know if you're the first, second or 1000th, you can only be the first that you've seen or heard of.

Frankly who gives a shit, that kinda stuff is only about ego anyway.

It's not like Zero was even claiming to be the first.


----------



## dsankt (Jul 2, 2008)

Zero said:


> Well the first time i heard of the irk was in stepping lightlys and Userscotts boatingn expedition report. So they got the credit.
> 
> End of cause frankly i dont care, its not important.



Oh save me the double standards. Everyone knows siologen was the first person EVAR to explore Battersea which you will dispute no end...

ds campaign, you're on some crazy drugs, or are the furballs starting to alter your mentals?


----------



## krela (Jul 2, 2008)

Really nice photos and location, shame about the shite discussion after.

Thread closed.


----------

